# zwei Netzwerke miteinader verbinden



## ok2ii (24. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen.

Folgende Situation
Netz 1 192.168.0.0/23 GW 192.168.1.254 
Netz 2 192.168.10.0/24 GW 192.168.10.1

Netz 2 baut eine VPN Verbindung auf und alle hier angeschlossenen Geräte haben dadurch Zugriff auf IP TV mit Ausländischem Anbieter.

Auf dem TP-Link Router (Netz 2) ist eine statische Route 192.168.0.0/23 GW 192.168.1.254 eingetragen.

Damit funktioniert der Zugriff auf das an der Fritzbox (192.168.1.253) angeschlossene NAS. Nur leider bekomme ich keinen Zugriff auf mein Synology NAS (192.168.0.225). 

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache.


----------

